# NeverSummer Evo-R -VS- SL-R



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I am really interested in one of the two boards, but am not sure what the difference in them is besides the core & the damping system (EDS & RDS.

Going strictly by the flex patterns, it would seem that the SL-R is the better park/pipe/jib board, but it's not marketed as such. I know it's not likely, but is there any chance that anyone has ridden both and can compare them?

Yes - I should just demo them both at Loveland in December, but I'm impatient, and at least on paper, they seem very similar.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've ridden them both. The SL has a set back and is a directional twin the Evo is a true twin. Other than that minor differences the flexes are similar they ride similar and both rock. So just ask yourself do you want a true twin jibstick or a directional all mountain slayer.


----------

